# EMT gives mouth to mouth on cat



## MayEMT (Nov 1, 2007)

http://video.aol.com/video/news-emt-gives-cat-mouth-to-mouth/2011861

did yall see this?


----------



## aarathi (Nov 14, 2007)

I cannot get this linking. I thought that it was  EMT uses CPR to save a cat's life in Lansford, Pennsylvania.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 14, 2007)

It looks like AOL has let the link expire.


----------



## MayEMT (Nov 15, 2007)

*found another link...*

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=28a_1193767139

try this one


----------



## TheDoll (Nov 15, 2007)

aw, animal stuff always makes me cry. now my eyes are watering. i shouldn't have watched that. does anyone know if the kitty made it?


----------



## MayEMT (Nov 15, 2007)

on the original vid i had from aol it said that yes the cat did make it


----------



## TheDoll (Nov 15, 2007)

MayEMT said:


> on the original vid i had from aol it said that yes the cat did make it


oh, good! now i can stop feeling so sad every time i see this thread


----------



## Meursault (Nov 16, 2007)

Apparently, the only way to get on the news as an EMT is save something cute.

Nice story, though. I assume you recognize ROSC by the claws embedded in your cheeks?


----------



## disassociative (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, I(I mean um, um My friend); has suffered enough for giving kitty 
CPR. Don't tell me that you've never been driving down the road and just got the hankerin' to go full ACLS on a possum. It's practically a requirement here in TN.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think thats awesome that that emt did mouth to mouth on a cat, recently a local animal shelter/vets office gave our fire company money to purchase a complete set of animal O2 masks, we havent used them yet but i hope im there the day we do, one question though, what do you guys think the flow rate should be set to on the tank?


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 9, 2008)

25 L per minute LOL no. Probably depends on the size of the animal.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 11, 2008)

well the tanks that we carry on our rescue can only go to 15lpm, but our squad has a few tanks that can go to 25lpm, so im guessing like a large dog would go 15lpm while a cat or small dog could go for like...6-8? maybe 10lpm?


----------



## *ofLife (Feb 18, 2008)

aww that guy is my hero!


----------



## Operator 37 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Mouth to Snout*

My crew once stood by at a structure fire where no one was injured except a cat that had collapsed in the street. One of my partners started giving the cat mouth to snout resuscitation when a newspaper photographer took a picture of his attempt. We are a volly group and he had called in sick that day for what ever reasons he had. The next morning, on the front page of the local paper was a LARGE picture of him with the cat. The picture had to be 8 x 10, in full color and his face was clearly seen. The cat survived and ran off shortly after.

He said the next day that his boss almost fired him but was a cat lover and let him off with a warning.


----------



## MayEMT (Mar 6, 2008)

*Lol*

LOL  Nice....


----------

